# Carl Nielsen, Danish Composer



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

I see a CD sale this week for a collection of his material, & I'd like input as to what are Nielsen's best works. Your input is appreciated! :tiphat:


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

It would be helpful if you indicated the performers and the contents of the CDs


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

His best works:

The symphonies. Frankly, there are no bad sets since the only conductors who bother to record them really seem to like them.

The opera Maskerade. One of the great 20th operas with some truly humorous moments.


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

Becca said:


> It would be helpful if you indicated the performers and the contents of the CDs


I know what you are saying, but a generalization of your favorite works will do nicely. If I get enough responses, I can then figure it out for myself. Also, it tells me what I should be looking for in general while building my Classical library. Thanks for responding!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The string quartets (no. 4 is a real gem.).


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

*Why always tpyos?*



mbhaub said:


> His best works:
> 
> The symphonies. Frankly, there are no bad sets since the only conductors who bother to record them really seem to like them.


I agree. There are some Nielsen symphony cycles I like more or less than others, but none are truly poor. However, I will mention that Bernstein's Nielsen recordings were very badly underrehearsed and sloppy, with numerous wrong notes, poor ensemble, odd missteps in pacing, etc. But the spirit is largely there.



> The opera Maskerade. One of the great 20th operas with some truly humorous moments.


Good call!

I am also highly fond of Nielsen's concertos (for violin, flute, and clarinet), the Quintet for Winds, Op. 43, and a lesser but surprisingly charming little work entitled "Serenade in Vain."

Probably Nielsen's Fifth is my favorite among the six.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

The symphonies, especially 3-5, clarinet concerto, flute concerto (but get the violin concerto anyway). I don't really know his operas/ballets and don't remember the excerpts/suites I heard. I was not that impressed (although some are nice enough) with the "fillers", such as fantasy journey or Helios ouverture. The most important chamber piece is the wind quintet; the string quartets are quite nice as well and deserve to be better known but they are not the first works by him to listen to.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

For me, the highly enjoyable string quartets, gorgeous Wind Quintet, Sonatas 1&2 and and all the symphonies are essential listening.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

If you had to choose only 1, Symphony No. 5 would be quintessential.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Aside: The snare drum obbligato in Symphony No. 5 is not unlike what Russia is doing to Ukraine.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Nielsen's comic opera. "Maskarade" is one of the best comic operas ever written and you should look for the DVD of the production from the then recently opened Copenhagen opera house with Michael Schoenwandt conducting . 
There are also first rate recordings on CD conducted by Ulf Schirmer on Decca and Michael Schonwandt on one of the Danish record labels, I don't recall which one . 
Nielsen's other opera Saul & David , based on the Biblical story of king Saul and his bitter rival with. David of. giant-killing fame , is also an opera that deserves to be better known . It's a really powerful and compelling opera . 
I don't know if the CD of the superb recording with Neeme Jarvi and the Danish radio orchestra with the late Aage Haugland as Saul on Chandos is still available , but it's certainly worth looking for .
A much earlier live concert performance conducted by Jascha Horenstein with the same orchestra in English with none other than Boris Christoff as Saul may or may not be available .
There is a production from the Copenhagen opera on youtube which is well worth trying despite the less than ideal sound and picture . And also a much more recent production from Copenhagen which recently came out on CD which I have not seen , although from reports it's a rather Eurotrash production which sets the action in modern times . 
Both of these operas would deserve productions at the Met , and I'm sure audiences would love them, but this doesn't appear too likely . They have both been done by the Minnesota opera many years ago , possibly because there is a large Scandinavian/American community in that state ,


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I agree about the symphonies, particularly 3-5 although 1 & 2 are also enjoyable. #6 is a bit of an 'interesting' one. The 5th is what got me enthused about Nielsen.

Maskarade - definitely!!

The clarinet concerto.

There are a number of shorter works worth investigating - Saga Drom, Imaginary Journey to the Faroes, Symphonic Rhapsody, Helios Overture, Aladdin Suite.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Becca said:


> I agree about the symphonies, particularly 3-5 although 1 & 2 are also enjoyable. #6 is a bit of an 'interesting' one. The 5th is what got me enthused about Nielsen.
> 
> Maskarade - definitely!!
> 
> ...


No love for the _Violin Concerto_ or _Flute Concerto_? I think the 6th symphony (_"Sinfonia semplice"_) is extraordinary. What a demented symphonic statement this is! But there are moments of pure lyrical beauty in this work as well. It's certainly forward-looking and adventurous. I also think his mature chamber works are worth hearing, especially the _Wind Quintet_, _Violin Sonata No. 2_ and _String Quartet No. 2_.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I think Rattle was at his peak during the mid-later period with CBSO and I was lucky enough to attend his cycle of Nielsen symphonies in the early 1990s. This set me up for a love of Nielsen that continues to the day.

Symphonies 2, 3 & 5 are my favourite works. 4's good too. I also listen to Saul & David about once a year.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Top works imo:
Symphonies: all six, I would start with #5 as others have said.
Concertos: all three, personal fave is the clarinet concerto, but perhaps better to start with the others
Chamber music: wind quintet (although the string quartets are worthwhile as well)
Odd-one-out recommendation: Springtime on Funen


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Top works imo:
> Symphonies: all six, I would start with #5 as others have said.
> Concertos: all three, personal fave is the clarinet concerto, but perhaps better to start with the others
> Chamber music: wind quintet (although the string quartets are worthwhile as well)
> ...


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Definitely Nielsen's operas and works for the stage (like Aladdin) are worth checking out. You should also try his:

Piano works (especially the Suite for pianoforte op. 45)
Songs
Chamber music
works for orchestra (particularly the overtures)
Concerti (especially for flute)
As for Bernstein's recordings of the symphonies, they're generally good: his recordings of Symphonies nos. III (with the Royal Danish Orchestra) and V continue to be highly regarded. But yes, the New York Philharmonic, which was fairly new to the music at that time (its idiom, its physicality, and what not), was quite slipshod in Symphony no. II and more so in Symphony no. IV.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

For me, Carl Nielsen's Symphony No. 4 Op. 27 'The Inextinguishable' is also 'The Inescapable' amongst 20th century symphonies and classical music in general.









My Discogs database currently gives me 40 "hits" for the name "Carl Nielsen". That includes several complete symphony boxes and one 10 CD set from Membran titled _Carl Nielsen - The Danish Symphonist_ featuring quite a bit of his orchestral music including the symphonies and concertos. So, that's a fair sampling of music. And, not all of my Nielsen is catalogued with Discogs yet, especially the vinyl.

But there is _one_ vinyl record that _is_ present in the current database, and it remains my favorite Nielsen recording in my collection. Again, it's a recording of Symphony No. 4, this one with Igor Markevitch and The Royal Danish Orchestra on Turnabout - TV 34050S.









So, that's my recommendation. Don't ignore 'The Inextinguishable'. It's incredible, incomparable, and certainly, once experienced, indelible in one's memory of musical experiences.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

I adore "The Indistinguishable"! It really deserves standard-repertoire status, along with the Fifth.

For those who might be interested, here's the daft recordings overview that Merl and I wrote: Merl and Knorf with more stuff & nonsense: Nielsen's Symphony No. 4

Lots to mock and complain about in our choices, but you know how it is.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Knorf said:


> I agree. There are some Nielsen symphony cycles I like more or less than others, but none are truly poor. However, I will mention that Bernstein's Nielsen recordings were very badly underrehearsed and sloppy, with numerous wrong notes, poor ensemble, odd missteps in pacing, etc. But the spirit is largely there.
> 
> Good call!
> 
> ...


Nielsen's 5th with Bernstein is by far the best and most electrifying recording IMO, and tons of people & many critics agree with that view. The 3rd with the Danish orchestra is also good, but competition is tough in that symphony, so definitely not necessarily a first choice.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

joen_cph said:


> Nielsen's 5th with Bernstein is by far the best...


I certainly do not agree. The share drum solo is very impressive, though. And there are many great moments. But there are other recordings that are more effective in pacing and projecting the larger-scale drama beyond moments of excitement. Also, while this recording is a bit more polished in terms of orchestral performance than say the Fourth in the same cycle, it's still pretty shoddy. Finally, to my ears, the are many solo moments where I feel the players sound unconvinced or uncomfortable with the idiom.



> ...and tons of people & many critics agree with that view.


And I could hardly care less.

There is a ton of Bernstein celebrity worship out there, that I find entirely unpersuasive. I'm glad Bernstein made the effort to try to promote these symphonies; it was a worthy and important effort. But for me, all of the Nielsen symphonies have received much finer performances since then.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I just downloaded the quartets played by Danish String Quartet and they are indeed splendid.









I also heartily agree with the whole symphony cycle, though I find them all enriching and enjoy going in order. My top two cycles are Kuchar/Janacek and Davis/LSO. All can be had for a relative pittance at Presto Classical.









You can also listen to the entire Kuchar/Janacek cycle here:


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

joen_cph said:


> Nielsen's 5th with Bernstein is by far the best and most electrifying recording IMO, and tons of people & many critics agree with that view. The 3rd with the Danish orchestra is also good, but competition is tough in that symphony, so definitely not necessarily a first choice.


No self-respecting Dane would say something so nonsensical. Oramo on BIS is your only man for Nielsen's 5th


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm glad someone has picked up on the delightful _Fynsk Foraar._ This work, along with songs and arrangements is what the average Dane will actually know of Nielsen. It has a close relative in Lars-Erik Larssons _Förklädd Gud_ for those who like what one might call folk cantatas.

The symphonies are, as universally acknowledged, his most important works. I started with 3 which remains my favourite, followed by 6 which is both highly original and distinctly disturbing. no.2 is very interesting for those who like astrological stereotypes to say nothing of the fact that it's great fun (The Temperaments are equivalent to the modern-day Elements). 5 is probably the most famous. Ole Schmidt did one of the earlier complete cycles and I still find it, at the very least, unsurpassed taken as a whole.

I like the Clarinet Concerto less than many others but the three (often found together on one CD) are all widely performed. The chamber music I always found to be somewhat secondary but perhaps should reacquaint myself with it -- it's a while since I listened to it.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

My favorite of Carl Nielsen has always been the _Symphony #3 "Sinfonia Espansiva"_; an early favorite of mine that I first heard in the recording by Leonard Bernstein on an LP back in the 1980s when I was a teenager. I also like James Galways' Nielsen album where he records the Flute Concerto, Wind Quintet, and assorted chamber music for flute.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Knorf said:


> I certainly do not agree. The share drum solo is very impressive, though. And there are many great moments. But there are other recordings that are more effective in pacing and projecting the larger-scale drama beyond moments of excitement. Also, while this recording is a bit more polished in terms of orchestral performance than say the Fourth in the same cycle, it's still pretty shoddy. Finally, to my ears, the are many solo moments where I feel the players sound unconvinced or uncomfortable with the idiom.
> 
> And I could hardly care less.
> 
> There is a ton of Bernstein celebrity worship out there, that I find entirely unpersuasive. I'm glad Bernstein made the effort to try to promote these symphonies; it was a worthy and important effort. But for me, all of the Nielsen symphonies have received much finer performances since then.


Regarding his San Francisco set, Blomstedt said that the quality of Bernstein's recording of the 5th, including the string section, was incredible and practically unattainable. Blomstedt tried to reach that level of playing, but it was very difficult.

There's a certain possibility that Blomstedt knows what he is talking about, having recorded the symphonies twice, also the complete orchestral works, and having been a closely associated conductor for the Danish National Symphony Orchestra (where Nielsen is of course the main household composer) for many decades.

https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-15896/
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2002/aug02/Nielsen_sony.htm


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Ludwig Schon said:


> No self-respecting Dane would say something so nonsensical. Oramo on BIS is your only man for Nielsen's 5th


Or, I feel, Rozdhestvensky with the same orchestra .


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

I wanted to say thanks to all, you've graciously given me a list of Carl Nielsen compositions to focus on. I appreciate your input!


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Don't forget one of his most important late works, the organ composition "Commotio".

It's a massive one-movement fantasia, modeled after North German baroque fantasias by Buxtehude - and it's one of the organ masterpieces of the 20th century.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Ludwig Schon said:


> No self-respecting Dane would say something so nonsensical.


Ah, but no true Scotsman puts sugar on his porridge.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

RobertJTh said:


> Don't forget one of his most important late works, the organ composition "*Commotio*".
> 
> It's a massive one-movement fantasia, modeled after North German baroque fantasias by Buxtehude - and it's one of the organ masterpieces of the 20th century.


Bo Holten made an orchestral version (recorded), speculating about it being Nielsen's "7th Symphony".


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I'll have to look for that orchestration. I found the original organ version of "Commotio" on YouTube and, you know what, to me it just sounds turgid and uncompromising. There's no light in it, no poetry, no joy of life. It sounds angry.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Ah, here it is. I'm not sure it's improved by being transcribed for orchestra.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I haven't made up my mind about that work, but I'm generally more into orchestral music than the solo organ sound.


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

NoCoPilot said:


> Ah, but no true Scotsman puts sugar on his porridge.


Of course not -we put Golden Syrup on it.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

dko22 said:


> Of course not -we put Golden Syrup on it.


...or condensed milk :lol:


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

dko22 said:


> Of course not -we put Golden Syrup on it.


Or Buckfast, Frosty Jacks or MD 20/20 :lol:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

dko22 said:


> Of course not -we put Golden Syrup on it.


Philistine! :lol:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Becca said:


> ...or condensed milk :lol:


Even more of a Philistine! :lol:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Ludwig Schon said:


> Or Buckfast, Frosty Jacks or MD 20/20 :lol:


Now we're talking!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

If you’re a true Scot it can only be salt. But of course, you all knew that!


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Barbebleu said:


> If you're a true Scot it can only be salt. But of course, you all knew that!


They don't call you dour for nothing you know!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Are Weetabix considered English-imperialist?


----------

